
Google Appeal in Oracle Copyright Suit Gets Supreme Court Inquiry - koolba
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-29/google-appeal-in-oracle-copyright-suit-gets-high-court-inquiry
======
dragonwriter
Incidentally, the filings and orders in this case are here:
[https://www.scotusblog.com/case-files/cases/google-llc-v-
ora...](https://www.scotusblog.com/case-files/cases/google-llc-v-oracle-
america-inc/)

------
drallison
The Trump Administration has no standing in the current API copyright issue
before the Supreme Court. Why the Court has requested input from the White
House is difficult to understand.

The matter is very significant, as a few hours with the briefing will show,
and the impact intergalactic.

~~~
dragonwriter
> The Trump Administration has no standing in the current API copyright issue
> before the Supreme Court.

That's...not in dispute. They aren't bringing the case, so they don't need
standing.

> Why the Court has requested input from the White House is difficult to
> understand.

They didn't ask the White House, they asked the Solicitor General (a Justice
Department official whose office represents the federal government at the
Supreme Court.) Which is fairly routine in important questions involving
construction of federal statutes, because even if they aren't parties to the
immediate case, the federal government obviously has an important interest in
the meaning of federal law.

> The matter is very significant, as a few hours with the briefing will show,
> and the impact intergalactic.

Which is why it would probably be more surprising if the Court did _not_
invite the Solicitor General to file a brief laying out the government
position.

